# 28" Gorilla silverbacks in snow?



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys, how do you think my 28" Silverbacks ( skinny/wide ) will do in the snow? i was really impressed with my zilla's last winter.. and i plan on doing alot of riding in the snow this year. just trying to get a jump start on saving for a 2nd set of tires if needed.. haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are going to dig. So if you need tires that dig in the snow, I imagine they will do great. I dunno, we don't get much snow here lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

They will probably do better then the zillas, but they will dig as P425 said. I would say you probably don't need another set of tires, but if you insist on having the best for snow outlaws work very well.


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Outlaws ftw on snow for sure! Seems to lift ya up to the top of the snow


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

lol well outlaws are out of the equation for now.. untill i get everything else bought on the bike then maybe ill spend the cash for the outlaws. but i guess ill just try out the backs in the snow, i hear if its good in mud its good in snow being thrown around a bit. looks like i shoulda just bit the bullet and spent the extra 450$ for the 29.5 outlaws.. kinda regretting it now.. lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You'll do fine on the silver backs. If you saved $450 its probably worth it.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah everywhere i looked wanted 1200$+ to get outlaws shipped to me.. my dealer through work gave me a decent deal on silverbacks so i couldnt refuse...


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

just noticed your from quispamsis! i was born st john then lived there when i was like 3-5 years old then moved to alberta, hows the quading down there!? lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Compared to Alberta and Sask what we got here is trash. No good mud, and most of the trail systems are complete trash.. :/ We do have a couple good bogs to go too but nobody has built up bikes.. only know of a couple people in the whole province that have 29.5s and that's the biggest ive seen lol. Can't go to the good bogs without other people or your screwed.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I had 28" backs and they sucked real bad in the snow, my 30 zillas rock in the the snow!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> Compared to Alberta and Sask what we got here is trash. No good mud, and most of the trail systems are complete trash.. :/ We do have a couple good bogs to go too but nobody has built up bikes.. only know of a couple people in the whole province that have 29.5s and that's the biggest ive seen lol. Can't go to the good bogs without other people or your screwed.


i went and visited family and i dont think i even saw a lifted diesel truck down there. hahaha that sucks man. come up to alberta we'll show ya some trails :flames:


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mudforce said:


> I had 28" backs and they sucked real bad in the snow, my 30 zillas rock in the the snow!!


great.. i sold my zillas for my silverbacks.. dammit lol


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Here in Sk we have a few good trails lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea I know >.<

If I win the lottery ill come up for a visit lol.


----------

